# Activated Carbon for Substrate?



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

so i had a thought..... an all carbon substrate...
Have you ever done it?
i know some people put it in there substrate build for cycling but not all together.

pros
Light weight
water passes easily
super clean water 
black just like all other substrate

cons
could be expensive
Light weight
eventually wear out
no fertilizing properties (that i know of)

-Elliot


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

hmmm tough crowd.....


----------



## XJfella95 (Oct 27, 2011)

Activated carbon would absorb all organic compounds until it was at full capacity. At which point it would then dump all compounds into the water column wreaking havoc. This would be a bad thing in my eyes. Plus activated carbon needs replaced....


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

ahh the observation i was looking for. thanks


----------



## XJfella95 (Oct 27, 2011)

No prob. Merry Christmas.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

doubleott05 said:


> hmmm tough crowd.....


lmao... I don't know why I found this so funny, but I did.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reef2plants (Jan 24, 2011)

I still think adding a little to the bottom layer would be a good thing!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

zapins why do you say yes?


----------

